# Newie w/shift lock question



## Jenuwine (Jan 7, 2005)

I have an '89 Maxima. In the past few days sporadically I would have problems getting it out of park. I think it is just the shift lock, or I'm hoping that is all it is. However, today when I started the car, for the first time I noticed the light on my A/T switch come on when it was in normal mode so I'm starting to worry that it might be a larger problem with my transmission. Am I just worrying for nothing or should I be prepared for the worse when I get it to the garage today?


----------

